# Any news on Steelhead, Atlantic's etc?



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Heading up there the end of April to fish below Foote Dam. Hope something is around by then!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

cowboy48098 said:


> Heading up there the end of April to fish below Foote Dam. Hope something is around by then!


The better bite has already occured at Foote dam, and on the AS in general. Been good numbers of fish since mid-March. River is at 50* already and steelhead, suckers, and walleye are all spawning. People and boats are everywhere. The coffer, which steals the bulk of our run we pay for, is packed with fish.


----------



## Mbennie (Jun 24, 2005)

We need rain!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

